
Intel: Fighting with Nvidia a Wrong Strategy - baazaar
http://seekingalpha.com/article/4025638-intel-fighting-nvidia-wrong-strategy
======
Impossible
As much as I'd love Intel to produce a competitive GPU, they've proven time
and time again that they can't compete with Nvidia or AMD. This is kind of
like saying Intel should have just made the iPhone CPU. If they can make gains
in AI with CPUs without having to worry about building a competitive graphics
pipeline, it could be a huge market boost for them.

